# Breaking point fehler bei arma 3?



## JUSTICEED58 (11. Januar 2015)

Hallo zusammen

Ich habe ein problem ich bekomme entweder critical failure (8)timeout oder critical failure (1) invalid content length ich schaffe es einfach nicht es einfach nicht das spiel zu updaten.... 

bin dankbar für jede hilfe


----------



## JUSTICEED58 (11. Januar 2015)

Das kommt wenn das 9. Addon installiert wird


----------

